# V9: No 360 Degree Birds Eye View



## TrickorDevice (Apr 25, 2018)

I read that V9 has an overhead 360 degree view of the car.

Is that included with this initial release? And where can I find that?

https://cleantechnica.com/2018/10/05/tesla-software-version-9-0-most-substantial-update-yet/


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

TrickorDevice said:


> I read that V9 has an overhead 360 degree view of the car.
> 
> Is that included with this initial release? And where can I find that?
> 
> https://cleantechnica.com/2018/10/05/tesla-software-version-9-0-most-substantial-update-yet/


you (or more likely the writer of that article) misunderstood 360 view. 
the car display now shows the nearby vehicles (the ghost cars) all around (360) the car while you are driving. there is not a birds-eye camera 360 view.


----------



## TrickorDevice (Apr 25, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> you (or more likely the writer of that article) misunderstood 360 view.
> the car display now shows the nearby vehicles (the ghost cars) all around (360) the car while you are driving. there is not a birds-eye camera 360 view.


Hmm...yeah it's on him:

"The update also includes a number of features that will be enthusiastically welcomed by drivers, including a sexy full 360° camera view that will blend the camera angles from all of the onboard cameras into a single full-car view. The view is intended to give drivers a top-down view of the car, much like Infiniti's vehicles have done for years and the top version of the *new Nissan LEAF offers*."

There's no misunderstanding that.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

TrickorDevice said:


> Hmm...yeah it's on him:
> 
> "The update also includes a number of features that will be enthusiastically welcomed by drivers, including a sexy full 360° camera view that will blend the camera angles from all of the onboard cameras into a single full-car view. The view is intended to give drivers a top-down view of the car, much like Infiniti's vehicles have done for years and the top version of the *new Nissan LEAF offers*."
> 
> There's no misunderstanding that.


just goes to show you can't believe everything you read


----------

